# Cheap Fecking Flights



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I was just looking online at Ryanair cheap flights when my Mate emailed me this..........

Cheap Flights

What a coincidence

TM


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I like that, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

A lot of their other work is equally as funny, well worth the effort of digging them out

Chris


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

BRILLIANT and oh so true......

Keith


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Fascinating Aida*

See if you can find the song called 'dogging'. It's hilarious. 
TonyP


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

very funny :lol:


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Very funny, have mailed the link to a few friends


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I got the DVD at the weekend from a mate, rude but very funny. Loads on you tube

Andy


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

'See if you can find the song called 'dogging'. It's hilarious. 
TonyP'

Here's the link to Fascinating Aida's rendition of Dogging






THIS IS NOT FOR THE KIDDIES OR THOSE OF A SENSITIVE NATURE.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sensative*



KeithChesterfield said:


> 'See if you can find the song called 'dogging'. It's hilarious.
> TonyP'
> 
> Here's the link to Fascinating Aida's rendition of Dogging
> ...


LOL
you would have to be very sensitive not to find it funny. Or Naive not to understand it.

TM


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I saw Fascinating Aida in Canterbury last year - heard this live, really good!, but also heard a super ditty about Tesco, which I have not een able to find online, more's the pity!!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Another little rendition from the Girls - Getting It


----------



## rigocampos (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi there is so many possible ways to get a cheap Airline tickets, You just need to keep searching for a good deals there is so many deals run on the net

-----------------------------------------

Looking For Flights : Cheap Flights 
and Find Cheap Flights


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

rigocampos- Hi there is so many possible ways to get a cheap Airline tickets,

Don't need tickets - I've got my own plane!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Front-axle loading might be a bit dodgy, however if you asked VOSA to re-check it at, say 80kts, the lift from the wing might compensate!!


----------

